# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ηλεκτρολογικο-ηλεκτρονικο πρόβλημα σε αμάξι.

## mastoras007

Καλησέρα.
Εχω το εξής προβλημα στο αμάξι μου.
Ο αισθητηρας λάμδα δέν ζεστενειτε η αντισταση που εχει δηλαδή δέν τον ζεστενει με αποτελεσμα μην δουλευει και να βαγαζει λαμπάκι.
Ο λάμδα είναι καινουριος ολες οι ασφάλειες ελενγμένες ολες οι φυσες και τα καλώδια ελενγμένα απο ηλεκτρολόγο χωρις τον εντοπισμο οποιουδήποτε προβλήματος.Με τελικό πόρισμα αφου δέν βρήκαμε τι φταέει πάμε για αλλαγή εγκεφάλου...
Ταυτοχρονα με όλα αυτα εχω θέμα με την μπαταρία κάθε πρωι που βάζω μπρός για να πάω δουλεια και κάθε μεσιμέρι που γυρνάω οι μιζιές μου είναι ψωφιες..εκανα και ταξιδι πριν λίγες μέρες και πάλι ψοφιες οι μιζιες μου, σε φαση αν δέν πάρει για άκομα 2 δευτερόλεπτα το αμάξι δέν θα πέρνει μπρός.
Τα βολτ είναι 13,7-14 στους πόλους της μπαταρίας όσο αυτο λειτουργει..οποτε αυτο μας λέει οτι ο δυναμος ειναι καλός και  η μπαταρία είναι στα τελευταία της σωστα?
και η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξής: Υπάρχει περίπτωση η πεσμενη μπαταρια ακομα και οταν λειτουργει ο κηνητήρας μου να προκαλέι αυτο το πρόβλημα με τον λάμδα?
η ταση στα καλώδια του λάμδα ειναι τσεκαρισμενη οταν δουλευει ο κηνητήρας είναι ιδια με τησ μπαταριας 13-14 βολτ.
γειωσεις καλωδιώσεις κτλ είναι τσεκαρισμένα σε ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων ο οποιός μου είπε οτι είναι ολα κομπλέ.
Ο λάμδα είνε μετρημένος με αντισταση 8,8 ohm..
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε μέν τάση 13-14 βόλτ αλλά να μήν έχουμε ένταση σε όλο το σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου με αποτελεσμα να μήν ζεστενεται ο λάμδα?
οι απαίτήσεις μιας αντίστασης 8,8 ohm για να ζεσταθεί ποιοες είναι σε ρευμα?
Opel corsa 1.4 rwinport 2004/ μπαταρία δέν ξερω πότε μπήκε το αμάξι ειναι μεταχειρισμένο αγορασμένο..
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Πατέντες

Θα μας πεις και πόσα βολτ είναι η μπαταρία όταν είναι σβηστός ο κινητήρας;
Επίσης ο λάμδα μετράει οξυγόνο στο καυσαέριο και ρυθμίζει την παροχή μείγματος, πλούσιο ή φτωχό.
Επίσης το λαμπάκι δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι ο λάμδα, εκτός και αν το συνδέσατε στον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## kontras

Την μπαταρία δεν την ελέγχεις όταν είναι αναμμένο το αμάξι. Ένας τρόπος να το δεις είναι όταν μιζάρεις το αυτοκίνητο αν πέσει κάτω από ένα όριο η τάση τότε είναι για αλλαγή (νομίζω 9-10 βολτ) αλλά και αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Τώρα όσο για το πρόβλημα σου άσε τον εγκέφαλο αρχικά και άλλαξε μπαταρία γιατί το πιθανότερο να είναι αυτό. Έχω corsa d και όταν ήταν να αλλάξω μπαταρία μου αναβόσβηναν τα λαμπάκια του ABS του ESP του τιμονιού και τα Check (engine και ηλεκτρονικό)σαν χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο καθώς και άλλα. Γενικά τα can bus αυτοκίνητα παθαίνουν ένα αμόκ όταν πέφτει η μπαταρία(έχω και άλλα παραδείγματα). Τέλος όταν την αλλάξεις θα πας να σου κάνουν και reset τα σφάλματα για να μπορείς να το παρακολουθήσεις.

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου οι σωστοί επαγγελματίες έχουν αναλυτή μπαταρίας, που μετράει τη σύνθετη αντίσταση και λέει αν ειναι καλή ή όχι.

Επίσης λες ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο αισθητήρας Λ, έβαλες το διαγνωστικό της opel πάνω να μας πεις το σφάλμα?

Εγώ έχω skoda του 2002 και έχει Test που πατάω το φρένο στο ρελαντί και ανεβάζει συγκεκριμένες στροφές και ελέγχει καταλύτη και τους 2 αισθητήρες Λ.
Επίσης βλέπεις τη θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα απο το διαγνωστικό , βλέπεις και τη τάση εξόδου του αισθητήρα , και το manual του κινητήρα σου λέει τις επιτρομένες τιμές. Αυτά τα έκανες με το διαγνωστικό ?

Μετά λες ότι έχει τάση κανονικά η αντίσταση του αισθητήρα ! και λες να αλλάξεις εγκέφαλο ! είναι δυνατόν ? τι δουλειά έχει ο εγκέφαλος όταν ανοίγει κανονικά το ρελέ και πάει τάση στον αισθητήρα ? 
Στα 8ohm είναι λίγο παραπάνω απο 1Α , αρκετά μικρό φορτίο , απίθανο νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα η μπαταρία ,
 Κανένας παλμογράφος υπάρχει να δεις αν πηγαίνει η έξοδος του αισθήτηρα Λ στον εγκέφαλο ? 
είναι ένα σήμα  στο 1volt περίπου αρκετά ευαίσθητο 

Το original διαγνωστικό της opel το έβαλες πάνω ? χωρίς αυτό η διάγνωση είναι στη τύχη, γιατί υπάρχουν και universal διαγνωστικά που όμως δεν υποστηρίζουν όλες τις λειτουργίες. Επίσης τα αυτοκίνητα έχουν 2 αισθητήρες Λ πλέον , έναν πριν το καταλύτη και έναν μετά

Με ένα αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με τη τροφοδοσία του αισθητήρα μπορείς να δεις πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει,

----------


## picdev

Το σφάλμα ειναι συγκεκριμένο για βραχυκύκλωμα ή ανοιχτό κύκλωμα στο σήμα εισόδου, 
οπότε εκεί αφού δεις ότι το σήμα φτάνει στη φύσα λές ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο εγκέφαλος

Μετά αν δεν πιάνει τη θερμοκρασία ο αισθητήρας πάλι ειναι διαφορετικό σφάλμα, 
εκεί κοιτάς αν πάει τάση στα άκρα και κοιτάς για το ρελέ (αν έχει )ή αν έχει πρόβλημα ο αισθητήρας. 
Εσένα τι σφάλμα βγάζει ?

----------


## mastoras007

καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις σας.
Διαγνωστικό έχω εγώ και  παρακολουθω το αμάξι οχι της οπελ αλλα βγάζει κοδικους βλάβων κτλ πχ οι  βλάβες που βγάζει ως penting και μετα απο κάποια χιλιομετρα ως λαμπάκι  ειναι P0130 ΚΑΙ P0135 κυκλωμα λάμδα και κυκλωμα αντιστασης του λάμδα,τα  κάνω εγώ ρεσετ και γενικα παρακολουθω τασεις απο τους λάμδα.
ο 2ος  λειτουργει κανονικά ο 1ος ειναι που εχει πρόβλημα ειναι μονιμα open loop  due insuffisient tempreture αν καταλάβατε τι ενωω, δέν ποιανει ποτε την  θερμοκρασία που πρέπει ο λάμδα  με αποτελεσμα να μην δουλευει σωστα.  και το αμαξι βγάζει δουλευει συνεχος σε ανοιχτό βρονχο λόγο system  failure..εχω κάνει αρκετα τέστ μέχρι και έξω τον εχω βγάλει στα χέρια  μου που λέει ο λόγος και έβαλα μπρός εχωντας πάνω στο αμάξι τον παλιό  λάμδα και δέν ζεσταθηκα καθόλου ουτε ελάχιστα..ο ηλεκτρολόγος που το  πήγα ισος δέν την τσέκαρε την μπαταρια γιατι όταν πήγα του είπα να τσεκάρει για το  πρόβλημα με τον λάμδα.
Οταν ειναι σβηστος ο κινητηρας εχει 12 βολτ  αλλα αν πχ αφήσω τη μίζα ανοιχτη χωρις να κάνω τιποτα μετα απο 3 λεπτα  θα εχει πέσει στα 8 και δέν θα πέρνει μπρός..αν κάνω καμια βόλτα πάει  στα 12 και έχει ρευμα για μιζια ξανα.
Ο λάμδα ξέρω τι κάνει ο δικός  μου λάμδα εκτός απο τα 2 καλώδια σήματος-γε'ιωση σήματος εχει ακόμα 2  για την αντισταση του ρευμα και γειωση.
τα καλώδια της αντιστασης τα  εχω μετρήσει πολες φορές έχουν τάση 14 βολτ αλλα ο λάμδα δέν  ζεστενεται!και ειναι καλός οχι καμένος καινουριος και ελενγμένος με το  πολυμετρο στα 8,8 ohm η αντισταση του χωρις να βραχυκυκλώνει κάπου..
Θα κανω τον ελενχο να δώ πόσο πάει στη μιζια και θα ξαναγράψω αλλα κα΄τι μου λεέι οτι θα πέσει αρκετα..
πώς τα εξηγείτε ολα αυτα? εχω καμια 10αρια μέρες τωρα με τα πολύμετρα και ψαχνω και μετραω ξανα και ξανα και ξανα...
υπάρχει δηλαδη πιθανοτητα να ειναι απο την μπαταρια μου?αφου εχω τάση στο κυκλωμα οταν δουλευει η μηχανη οπος είπα 14 βολτ,
Οι παλμογράφοι δειχνουν κανινικα κινηση απλα στον 1ο λάμδα που ειναι και το πρόβλημα ειναι μονιμος πλουσιο 0,5 και πάνω μόνιμα αυτο ίσος γίνετε γιατι ειναι κρυος..

----------


## mastoras007

κατι που ξεχασα να πώ ειναι οτι ο εγκέφαλος δίνει εντολη για να ζεσταθει ο λάμδα στην ουσια ελενχει την γειωση του οχι την τάση του εξου και η κατάληξη σε εγκέφαλο απο τους μαστορους.
με λίγα λόγια δέν ξερουμε οτι είναι εγκέφαλος απλά αποκλείσαμε όλα τα άλα...
Γιαυτο θελω κιάλες γνώμες... μπαταρία είναι η μόνη που δέν ελένχθηκε..λέτε να είναι αυτο και να πεδευομαι τσάμπα τόσες μέρες..και δέν την αλλάζω γιατι σκευτικα οτι εφόσον όλα τα οιπολοιπα λειτουργουν..

ΥΓ : το αμάξι δουλευει κανονικα απλά ειναι μόνιμα σε open loop αγνωει δηλαδή τους λάμδα παρόλο που αυτοι στέλνουν σήμα στον εγκέφαλο και ψεκάζει με βάση άλους παραμέτρους

----------


## mastoras007

> Το σφάλμα ειναι συγκεκριμένο για βραχυκύκλωμα ή ανοιχτό κύκλωμα στο σήμα εισόδου, 
> οπότε εκεί αφού δεις ότι το σήμα φτάνει στη φύσα λές ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο εγκέφαλος
> 
> Μετά αν δεν πιάνει τη θερμοκρασία ο αισθητήρας πάλι ειναι διαφορετικό σφάλμα, 
> εκεί κοιτάς αν πάει τάση στα άκρα και κοιτάς για το ρελέ (αν έχει )ή αν έχει πρόβλημα ο αισθητήρας. 
> Εσένα τι σφάλμα βγάζει ?



Ρελε ασφάλειες ολα ελανγμένα μομπλε/

----------


## picdev

εγώ λέω να βρεις το original πρόγραμμα της opel, υπάρχουν και λύσεις με κλώνους, 
εγώ βλέπω live data , αν έχει ανοίξει η θέρμανση του αισθητήρα, τις εξόδους που βγάζει , αν είναι πάνω κάτω απο το όριο,
κάνει και τεστ και βλέπεις αν ζεσταίνεται και τι τάση έχει στα άκρα του και πόσους βαθμούς ανεβάζει.

Στη τελική πήγαινε στην opel αλλά πρέπει να χαραμίσει χρόνο κάποιος για να τα δει αυτά , όχι να στο βάλει πάνω να δει σφάλματα και τέλειωσε.

----------


## kontras

ΆΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ πρώτα. Συγνώμη που είμαι τόσο απόλυτος αλλά είναι το πιθανότερο και το φτηνότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις και είμαι και παθών :Tongue2: 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς θέλει αλλαγή. αν με την μίζα ανοιχτή στα 3 λεπτά πάει στο 8 βολτ είναι ψόφια.
Επίσης χωρίς να είμαι του χώρου και χωρίς να θέλω να κατακρίνω τον μάστορα που πήγες γιατί να είναι εγκέφαλος και να μην είναι κάτι άλλο πχ bcm (λογικά μέσω αυτής ελέγχει τον λάμδα)

Άσχετο ποιο διαγνωστικό χρησιμοποιείς;

----------

johnpats (10-11-15)

----------


## mastoras007

Θα το πάω σε μάστορι άυριο απλά με αυτον εχω συνενοηθει για αλλαγή εγκεφάλου ηδη..θα το δεί μου ει΄πε πρίν τον αλλάξει αν είναι ο εγκέφαλος..
Και εμένα έχει ενδείξεις και η θερμανση του λάμδα ποτε δέν ενοίγει..
μπαταρια να αλλάξω πρίν πάω στο μάστορα άυριο?
Υπαρχει περιπτωση λέμε τώρα να υπάρχει ταση 14 βολτ στην αντισταση του λάμδα και να μήν υπάρχει ενταση αρκετη ωστε να ζεστανει την αντισταση λόγο της μπαταρίας????

----------


## mastoras007

> ΆΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ πρώτα. Συγνώμη που είμαι τόσο απόλυτος αλλά είναι το πιθανότερο και το φτηνότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις και είμαι και παθών
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς θέλει αλλαγή. αν με την μίζα ανοιχτή στα 3 λεπτά πάει στο 8 βολτ είναι ψόφια.
> Επίσης χωρίς να είμαι του χώρου και χωρίς να θέλω να κατακρίνω τον μάστορα που πήγες γιατί να είναι εγκέφαλος και να μην είναι κάτι άλλο πχ bcm (λογικά μέσω αυτής ελέγχει τον λάμδα)
> 
> Άσχετο ποιο διαγνωστικό χρησιμοποιείς;



Αυτο εδω  http://www.trop.gr/diagnostika-autok...kinhton-detail
νταξ δέν ειναι κανα επαγγελματικο αλλα κάνει πολυ καλη δουλεια. ανανγνωση βλαβων διαγραφη ιστορικο και προβολη σφαλματων σε αναμονη... προβολη παρα πολών πληροφοριων του κινητηρα live

----------


## kontras

> Θα το πάω σε μάστορι άυριο απλά με αυτον εχω συνενοηθει για αλλαγή εγκεφάλου ηδη..θα το δεί μου ει΄πε πρίν τον αλλάξει αν είναι ο εγκέφαλος..
> Και εμένα έχει ενδείξεις και η θερμανση του λάμδα ποτε δέν ενοίγει..
> μπαταρια να αλλάξω πρίν πάω στο μάστορα άυριο?
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση λέμε τώρα να υπάρχει ταση 14 βολτ στην αντισταση του λάμδα και να μήν υπάρχει ενταση αρκετη ωστε να ζεστανει την αντισταση λόγο της μπαταρίας????



Μπαταρία χρειάζεσαι έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε ξεκίνα με αυτό. Αλλά θα πρέπει να κάνεις και reset τα σφάλματα οπότε να το παρακολουθήσεις και για λίγες μέρες.

----------


## mastoras007

Οπα λαθος αυτο εδω εχω σορυ http://www.trop.gr/diagnostika-autok...kinhtou-detail

----------


## mastoras007

καταλαβα..
μπαταρία θα αλλαχτει άυριο πρωι αν ειναι κοπμλέ η όχι θα φανεί κατευθειαν, εφόσον τα σφάλματα οποτε τακάνω ρεσετ τα βγάζει κατευθειαν ως penting για κάμποσα χιλιομτερα και μετα ανάβει αν ειναι ακει το πρόβλημα δέν θα τα εχει ώς pending και επήσεις θα έχω φυσιολογικές ενδείξεις σε θερμοκρασία λάμδα και το συστημα θα δουλευει σε closed loop εφώσων πιάσει ο λάμδα..
απλά το καθυστερουσα γιατι αν ειναι εγκέφαλος θα γινουν όλα μαζι μπαταρία + εγκέφαλος και θα φύγει η 300άρα..
θα έχω νεωτερα αυριο πρωι..αναμένετε νέα μου ευχαριστώ για της άμεσες πληροφορίες σας!

----------


## kontras

Το ξέρω το διαγνωστικό το έχω και εγώ αλλά δεν μου έχει βγάλει ποτέ ενεργή βλάβη. Εγώ όμως έχω corsa του 11 οπότε έχει διαφορά.
Καλή τύχη για αύριο.

----------


## IRF

> Οταν ειναι σβηστος ο κινητηρας εχει 12 βολτ  αλλα αν πχ αφήσω τη μίζα ανοιχτη χωρις να κάνω τιποτα μετα απο 3 λεπτα  θα εχει πέσει στα 8 και δέν θα πέρνει μπρός..αν κάνω καμια βόλτα πάει  στα 12 και έχει ρευμα για μιζια ξανα.
> ..



Αυτό που λες παραπάνω είναι ένα κριτήριο αλλαγής μπαταρίας. Εκτός αν την άλλαξες πρόσφατα. Πότε την άλλαξες τελευταία φορά; Τι τύπος μπαταρίας είναι;

----------


## mastoras007

Ειναι αυτη εδώ http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4068558/Bosc...60AH-540A.html το αμάξι ειναι μετραχειρισμένο αγορασμενο δέν ξέρω ποτε μπήκε πάνω η μπαταρία

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου το γενικό διαγνωστικό δεν έχει όλες τις δηνατότητες, μπορείς να κάνεις διάγραμμα θερμοκρασίας του αισθητήρα ? ή της εξόδου? 
μήπως το ρελέ  της θέρμανσης (αν έχει ρελέ δεν ξέρω )κάποιες φορές δεν λειτουργεί ? ή κάποιο βύσμα δεν κάνει επαφή ?
γιατί μου λες οτι δεν ειναι συνεχόμενο το πρόβλημα.
Μήπως ο αισθητήρας ο καινούριος έχει πρόβλημα? , μπορείς να τον βάλεις σε ένα εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό να δεις πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει και αν ζεσταίνεται

----------


## mastoras007

Ο αισθητηας δέν ζεστενεται καθόλου απο την αντισταση ειναι νεκρος τελειως.ειναι καλός καινουριος μετρημένος με πολυμετρο το πρόβλημα ειναι συνεχόμενο δέν είπα οτι δέν είναι συνεχόμενο.
ηπαρχει τάση 14 βολτ αλλα δέν ζεστενεται η αντισταση..φισες εχουν τσεκαριστει..λές να ηταν φυσα και να εκανα ολοκληρη ιστορια?
εξωτερικο τροφοδωτικο οταν λές? μπορώ να το κάνω στον παλιο που ετσι κ αλιως δέν θα τον βάλω πάνω και μπορώ να κάνω κανα πειραμα σε αυτον..
πώς να το κάνω αυτο που λές?
αν συνδέσω καλώδια κατευθειαν πάνω στην μπαταρία πρέπει να ζεσταθει? μπορώ να το κάνω αυτο να δώ αν ζεσταίνεται? ειναι εφικτο?  τι τροφοδοτικό θα έκανε?να βγάζει 12 βόλτ και πόσα αμπερ?

----------


## mastoras007

επήσης εχω 1 μπαταρία απο τη μηχανη σπίτι μπορώ να συνδέσω και αυτην πάνω στον λάμδα να δώ αν θα ζεσταθει αν υφύστατε αυτο βαιβαια

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο αισθητηας δέν ζεστενεται καθόλου απο την αντισταση ειναι νεκρος τελειως.ειναι καλός καινουριος μετρημένος με πολυμετρο το πρόβλημα ειναι συνεχόμενο δέν είπα οτι δέν είναι συνεχόμενο.
> ηπαρχει τάση 14 βολτ αλλα δέν ζεστενεται η αντισταση..φισες εχουν τσεκαριστει..λές να ηταν φυσα και να εκανα ολοκληρη ιστορια?
> εξωτερικο τροφοδωτικο οταν λές? μπορώ να το κάνω στον παλιο που ετσι κ αλιως δέν θα τον βάλω πάνω και μπορώ να κάνω κανα πειραμα σε αυτον..
> πώς να το κάνω αυτο που λές?
> αν συνδέσω καλώδια κατευθειαν πάνω στην μπαταρία πρέπει να ζεσταθει? μπορώ να το κάνω αυτο να δώ αν ζεσταίνεται? ειναι εφικτο?  τι τροφοδοτικό θα έκανε?να βγάζει 12 βόλτ και πόσα αμπερ?



αφου πανε 14V που λες,πως γινεται να μην δουλευι και να μην ειναι καμενος?Μετρας στα σωστα ποδαρακια την ταση?Πως τα μετρας?γειωση η εξατμιση εχει καλη?
Θα το καταλαβεις αν ζεσταθει στο χερι σου αλλα στο αμαξι ειναι δυσκολο καθοτι το αμαξι το κανει το 1ο λεπτο αυτο μεχρι να ζεσταθει δηλ.
Eγω δεν νομιζω παντως να βγαζει σφαλμα λογω θερμοκρασιας.Κατι αλλο τρεχει.

ΥΓ BOSCH πηρες ε?

----------

FILMAN (11-11-15)

----------


## picdev

> αφου πανε 14V που λες,πως γινεται να μην δουλευι και να μην ειναι καμενος?Μετρας στα σωστα ποδαρακια την ταση?Πως τα μετρας?γειωση η εξατμιση εχει καλη?
> Θα το καταλαβεις αν ζεσταθει στο χερι σου αλλα στο αμαξι ειναι δυσκολο καθοτι το αμαξι το κανει το 1ο λεπτο αυτο μεχρι να ζεσταθει δηλ.
> Eγω δεν νομιζω παντως να βγαζει σφαλμα λογω θερμοκρασιας.Κατι αλλο τρεχει.
> 
> ΥΓ BOSCH πηρες ε?



βασσίλη γιατί να μην βγάλει θερμοκρασίας? αφού πρέπει να πιάσεις τους βαθμούς που πρέπει.
Εγώ έχω fabia του 2002 , μπαίνω σε τεστ mode και πατάω το φρένο, τότε κρατάει σταθερά 1400 στροφές αν θυμάμαι καλά,
και περιμένει να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία και σου λέει Οκ Pass.
Aν το σφάλμα ειναι της θέρμανσης , τότε ειναι αυτό δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο,
αν το σφάλμα ειναι του σήματος πάλι ειναι άλλο

----------


## vasilllis

> βασσίλη γιατί να μην βγάλει θερμοκρασίας? αφού πρέπει να πιάσεις τους βαθμούς που πρέπει.
> Εγώ έχω fabia του 2002 , μπαίνω σε τεστ mode και πατάω το φρένο, τότε κρατάει σταθερά 1400 στροφές αν θυμάμαι καλά,
> και περιμένει να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία και σου λέει Οκ Pass.
> Aν το σφάλμα ειναι της θέρμανσης , τότε ειναι αυτό δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο,
> αν το σφάλμα ειναι του σήματος πάλι ειναι άλλο



Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι σφαλμα θερμοκρασιας Ακη γιατι οπως ειπε τον μετρησε στα 8,8 ωμ.
Επισης ειδικα στον 1ο αισθητηρα η αντισταση χρησιμοποιειται μεχρι να ζεσταθει η εξατμιση/μηχανη μετα δεν εχει  και τοσο μεγαλο ρολο.
Τα σφαλματα που βγαζει  ειναι p0130  και p0139.
στην 0130 τωρα θα δεις οτι το σφαλμα αυτο ειναι η επιστροφη που στελνει ο αισθητηρας και δεν ειναι στις προδιαγραφες του εγκεφαλου δεν εχει να κανει με αντισταση.
Διαβασα οτι τα corsa κανουν νουμερα με ημιτασιον αισθητηρα και θα ο μονος που παιζει σε ημιτασιον ειναι ο bosch .

----------

FILMAN (11-11-15), 

picdev (10-11-15)

----------


## picdev

Δεν κοιταξα τα σφάλματα αλλά όπως είπα από την αρχή το σωστό είναι διαγνωστικό opel στα αγγλικά για να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες στις περιγραφές . και να μπορείς να δεις σε live data τι συμβαίνει εν κίνηση .

Αν ο αισθητήρας είναι  universal υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα καθόλου απίθανο, το πιο πιθανό θα έλεγα , εφόσον έχει ελεγχθεί ή καλωδίωση μέχρι τον εγκέφαλο γιατί το σήμα είναι πολύ μικρής τάσης

----------

vasilllis (10-11-15)

----------


## mastoras007

καλησπέρα παιδια.
Μπαταρία άλλαξα και πάλι τα ίδια.
Για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι παίζει το αμάξι όταν το ξεκινάω με το διαγνωστικο που παρακολουθω σε κάποιοα δεδομένα γράφει ''open loop due unsufficient tempreture''
Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα γυρναει σε ''open loop due sustem failure'' ενω θα έπρεπε να είναι cloosed loop using O2 sesor for fuel mix/
Ο αισθητηρας δέν ζεστενετε για κάποιο λόγο ολοι οι μαστοροι μου λέει αλά ο ένας άλα ο άλος.
κανενας δέν ασχολειτε με τον λάμδα γιατι ολοι βλέπουν της ενδείξεις του στο διαγνωστικο κοπλέ εχει μονιμα πλουσιο μειγμα όμος κάτι που κανένας δέν παρατήρησε παίζει απο 0,45 και πάνω οτι και να κάνω δέν πέυτει ποιο χαμηλά ακόμα και αν ανοίξω κάποιοα υποπίεση και ρουφάει αέρα πάλι πουσιο το δειχνει το μειγμα, αυτο συμβαινει πιστευω γιατι ο λάμδα δέν ποιάνει την θερμοκρασία λειτουργειας αλλα οχι απόλυτα..
ο λάμδα είναι καλός τσεκαρισμένος πολές φορές.
Η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξής αυτο το ''open loop due unsufficient tempreture'' σε ποια θερμοκρασία αναφέρετε?στου λάμδα η της μηχανής?η θερμοκρασια νερου είναι φυσιλολογική και απο το κατραν και απο το διαγνωστικο..η θερμοκρασια εισερχομενου αέρα είναι 42 βαθμοι κελσίου με ζεστο μοτέρ αυτο δέν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι φυσιολογικό.αν την θερμοκρασία την μετράει ο μάφ τοτε ισος κάτι παιζει εκει..

----------


## picdev

Βάλτο σε Όπελ διαγνωστικό γιατί έτσι δεν κανείς δουλεια , να κανείς και τα τεστ . το ειπαμε τόσες φορές .
Επίσης βάλε τον αισθητήρα σε εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικο να σου φύγει ή ιδέα .

Βάλε στο πρόγραμμα να δεις αν ανοίγει ή εντολή για θέρμανση.

Το πηγές σε συνεργείο οπελ με το οροτζιναλ διαγνωστικό ?

Λογικό είναι να είναι σε open loop όταν είναι κρύο . τη θερμοκρασία του λ τη βλέπεις ? Μέχρι να ζεσταθεί καλά κάνει και στο λέει . οπότε ίσως άλλο είναι το προβλημα .
Ειδες αυτό που ποσταρει ο Βασίλης ?
Όλα βγάζουν ίδιους κωδικούς αλλά τη σωστή περιγραφή θα τη δεις με το διαγνωστικό της μάνας του.
Όπως και τεστ λ θα κάνει μόνο με το οριτζιναλ.
Παλμογράφο εβαλες στο λ να δεις συχνότητα ? 
Τι μάρκα είναι ο λ ??

----------


## tasos987

> καλησπέρα παιδια.
> Μπαταρία άλλαξα και πάλι τα ίδια.
> Για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι παίζει το αμάξι όταν το ξεκινάω με το διαγνωστικο που παρακολουθω σε κάποιοα δεδομένα γράφει ''open loop due unsufficient tempreture''
> Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα γυρναει σε ''open loop due sustem failure'' ενω θα έπρεπε να είναι cloosed loop using O2 sesor for fuel mix/
> Ο αισθητηρας δέν ζεστενετε για κάποιο λόγο ολοι οι μαστοροι μου λέει αλά ο ένας άλα ο άλος.
> κανενας δέν ασχολειτε με τον λάμδα γιατι ολοι βλέπουν της ενδείξεις του στο διαγνωστικο κοπλέ εχει μονιμα πλουσιο μειγμα όμος κάτι που κανένας δέν παρατήρησε παίζει απο 0,45 και πάνω οτι και να κάνω δέν πέυτει ποιο χαμηλά ακόμα και αν ανοίξω κάποιοα υποπίεση και ρουφάει αέρα πάλι πουσιο το δειχνει το μειγμα, αυτο συμβαινει πιστευω γιατι ο λάμδα δέν ποιάνει την θερμοκρασία λειτουργειας αλλα οχι απόλυτα..
> ο λάμδα είναι καλός τσεκαρισμένος πολές φορές.
> Η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξής αυτο το ''open loop due unsufficient tempreture'' σε ποια θερμοκρασία αναφέρετε?στου λάμδα η της μηχανής?η θερμοκρασια νερου είναι φυσιλολογική και απο το κατραν και απο το διαγνωστικο..η θερμοκρασια εισερχομενου αέρα είναι 42 βαθμοι κελσίου με ζεστο μοτέρ αυτο δέν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι φυσιολογικό.αν την θερμοκρασία την μετράει ο μάφ τοτε ισος κάτι παιζει εκει..



Το να κανεις τραμπα τον πρωτο με το δευτερο λ να υποθεσω δεν το επιχειρησες να δεις εαν μεταφερεται το προβλημα ?....

----------


## picdev

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάπου να λέει το σφάλμα ότι φταίει ή θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα.
Καλά τα είπε ο Βασίλης που ποσταρε τις επεξηγήσεις

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπέρα παιδια.
> Μπαταρία άλλαξα και πάλι τα ίδια.
> Για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι παίζει το αμάξι όταν το ξεκινάω με το διαγνωστικο που παρακολουθω σε κάποιοα δεδομένα γράφει ''open loop due unsufficient tempreture''
> Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα γυρναει σε ''open loop due sustem failure'' ενω θα έπρεπε να είναι cloosed loop using O2 sesor for fuel mix/
> Ο αισθητηρας δέν ζεστενετε για κάποιο λόγο ολοι οι μαστοροι μου λέει αλά ο ένας άλα ο άλος.
> κανενας δέν ασχολειτε με τον λάμδα γιατι ολοι βλέπουν της ενδείξεις του στο διαγνωστικο κοπλέ εχει μονιμα πλουσιο μειγμα όμος κάτι που κανένας δέν παρατήρησε παίζει απο 0,45 και πάνω οτι και να κάνω δέν πέυτει ποιο χαμηλά ακόμα και αν ανοίξω κάποιοα υποπίεση και ρουφάει αέρα πάλι πουσιο το δειχνει το μειγμα, αυτο συμβαινει πιστευω γιατι ο λάμδα δέν ποιάνει την θερμοκρασία λειτουργειας αλλα οχι απόλυτα..
> ο λάμδα είναι καλός τσεκαρισμένος πολές φορές.
> Η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξής αυτο το ''open loop due unsufficient tempreture'' σε ποια θερμοκρασία αναφέρετε?στου λάμδα η της μηχανής?η θερμοκρασια νερου είναι φυσιλολογική και απο το κατραν και απο το διαγνωστικο..η θερμοκρασια εισερχομενου αέρα είναι 42 βαθμοι κελσίου με ζεστο μοτέρ αυτο δέν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι φυσιολογικό.αν την θερμοκρασία την μετράει ο μάφ τοτε ισος κάτι παιζει εκει..



κατι δεν μας λες καλα.
Θεωρουμε λοιπον οτι εχεις καθαρισει απο ολα τα υπολοιπα σφαλματα και σου εβγαλε ΜΟΝΟ αυτα.Το 0,45 ειναι φυσιολογικη τιμη ,που σημαινει οτι δεν θα εβγαζε το προηγουμενο που αναρτησες.το 0130.
Η θερμοκρασια αφορα τα παντα.μπορει να ειναι και κινητηρα.Φαντασου πως δουλευει ενας παγωμενος κινητηρας μεχρι να ζεσταθει,σαν τραβηγμενο choke .
Μπορει να εχει δευτερη βαλβιδα για την θερμοκρασια ,για κοιταξε το.βαλε και τον κωδικο να δουμε σαν λυσεις τι προτεινει.

----------


## mastoras007

> Βάλτο σε Όπελ διαγνωστικό γιατί έτσι δεν κανείς δουλεια , να κανείς και τα τεστ . το ειπαμε τόσες φορές .
> Επίσης βάλε τον αισθητήρα σε εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικο να σου φύγει ή ιδέα .
> 
> Βάλε στο πρόγραμμα να δεις αν ανοίγει ή εντολή για θέρμανση.
> 
> Ο αισθητήρας δέν ζεστενεται το εχω 1000τσεκάρει ας το αφησουμε αυτο για τώρα ας υποέσουμε οτι ζεστενεται
> Το πηγές σε συνεργείο οπελ με το οροτζιναλ διαγνωστικό ?
> 
> Λογικό είναι να είναι σε open loop όταν είναι κρύο . τη θερμοκρασία του λ τη βλέπεις ? Μέχρι να ζεσταθεί καλά κάνει και στο λέει . οπότε ίσως άλλο είναι το προβλημα .
> ...



Δέν χρειάζετε τέστ.. ο εγκέφαλος πέρνει μέν ενδείξεις απο τον λάμδα όπος είπα αλά απο ένα σημειο και μετα τον αγνοει γιατι διαβάζει ανεπαρκή θερμοκρασία (τι θερμοκρασία ακομα δέν ξέρω οπος είπα το κάνει και οταν ειναι ζεστος)
Οπλαμογράφος κυμενεται απο 0,45 και πάνω *ποτε* ποιο κάτω και οχι δέν ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο 0,45 είναι το τελειο καυσαέριο αλλα πρεπει να πευτει και χαμιλα α΄κομα και 0 οταν αφήνω το γκάζι μετα πο πολές στροφές . τον έχω βγάλει έξω στον αέρα εχωντας συνδεδεμένο πάνω το παλιό και πάλι δίχνει 0,45 θα επρεπε να δειχνει πολυ φτωχό μείγμα, επήσης έχω αφαιρέσει την υποπίεση του σέρβο ωστε να πέρνει αέρα για να δείξει φτωχό μειγμα πάλι λέει 0,45 δέν πευτει ποτε ποιο χαμηλά 
ειναι bosh ο σωστος με αριθμό απο την οπελ.

----------


## mastoras007

> Το να κανεις τραμπα τον πρωτο με το δευτερο λ να υποθεσω δεν το επιχειρησες να δεις εαν μεταφερεται το προβλημα ?....



ειναι διαφορετικοι οχι ιδιοι.

----------


## mastoras007

> κατι δεν μας λες καλα.
> Θεωρουμε λοιπον οτι εχεις καθαρισει απο ολα τα υπολοιπα σφαλματα και σου εβγαλε ΜΟΝΟ αυτα.Το 0,45 ειναι φυσιολογικη τιμη ,που σημαινει οτι δεν θα εβγαζε το προηγουμενο που αναρτησες.το 0130.
> Η θερμοκρασια αφορα τα παντα.μπορει να ειναι και κινητηρα.Φαντασου πως δουλευει ενας παγωμενος κινητηρας μεχρι να ζεσταθει,σαν τραβηγμενο choke .
> Μπορει να εχει δευτερη βαλβιδα για την θερμοκρασια ,για κοιταξε το.βαλε και τον κωδικο να δουμε σαν λυσεις τι προτεινει.



φυσιολογικη αλλ απρέπει να κυμαινετε πάνω και κάτω.. εμένα πάει μόνο πάνω ποτέ ποι κάτω.. 
αυτο δέν γνωρίζω τι αφορά αυτη η θερμοκρασία αφου ειναι συνεχεια έτσι ακόμα και οταν καιει το μοτερ,

----------


## picdev

Σου βγάζει σφάλμα  system failure , όχι σφάλμα θερμοκρασίας ,αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις . στην αρχή μέχρι να ζεσταθεί είναι σε open loop.στο δικο μου διαγνωστικό λεει fail μεχρι να ζεσταθει και ο καταλητης και αισθητήρας λ ,αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι ειναι χαλασμένο σε όλα τα αυτοκίνητα έτσι είναι 
 Επίσης δεν βλέπεις αν δίνει εντολή για να ανοίξει ή αντίσταση . μου αρέσει που λες δεν χρειάζεται τεστ. Μαλακες είναι οι σχεδιαστές του αυτοκινήτου που το έχουν βάλει και λες ότι δεν χρειάζεται .
Επίσης μιας και ξέρεις , θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις ότι το σήμα δεν είναι dc ταση αλλά ημιτονοειδές και ο εγκέφαλος κάνει δειγματοληψία ,  για αυτό μετράς με παλμογράφο το cross count ,τη συχνότητα του σήματος γιατί αν δεν είναι σωστή διαβάζει λάθος τιμές . τέλος πάντων δεν βλεπω να καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## mastoras007

καταράς δέν είπα οτι ξέρω άν ηξερα δέν θα έγραφα εδώ.

Εχει μαλιάσει η γλώσα μου πάμε ξανα..
Μου βγάζει oppen loop due insufficient tempreture για κάνα μισάωρο ακομα και και τέζα να το πηγαινω ακομα και να βράζει ολοκληρη η μηχανη εκανα 180 χιλιομετρα διαδρομή και εδινε incufficient tempreture οποτε το εσβηνα και το ξαναέβαζα μπρός πριν βγαλει system falure δέν το έκανα ενα πρωινο ετσι λίγο και μετα μπήκα να γράψω εδώ πρίν γράχω εχουν προηγηθεί επισκεψεις σε συνεργεια ηλεκτολογειο και παρα πολλές δικές μου δοκιμές, οποτε ετσι που τα λέω ειναι. 
το system falure φιλε μου μάς λέει οτι κάτι σκάλωσε και κόμπλαρα τωρα το τί σκάλωσε πάνε βρές το, το μόνο παραλογο στην ιστορία είναι το insufficient tempreture εφοσον το βγάζει ακόμα και οταν καίει η μηχανή η οτι αργεί πάρα πολυ να το γυρίσει σε closed loop και βγαίνει system failure αυτη η θερμοκρασία ξέρουμε που αναφέρεται?
ο αισθητηρας του ψυκτικου λειτουργει κανονικά, εχω διαβάσει οτι υπάρχει ακόμα ένας αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας μηχανής ο οποιος στελνει σήμα στον εγκέφαλο αλλά το δικό μου δέν έχει εκτός και άν είναι καπου και δέν τον έχω εντοπίσει.
Τα συνεργεια φίλε μου καλά και χρυσά ειναι αλα οι αθρώποι θέλουν να βγάλουν χρήμα δέν τους νιάζει αν εσυ θές να φτιάξεις το αμάξι βάζουν πάνω διαγνωστικο έβγαλε αυτο το σφάλμα αλλαγη αισθητήρας κατευθείαν κανένας δέν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί εκτός αν δέν εχει δουλεια,,
Εχθές ενας μλκας 65 χρονον χρόνια μέσα στα συνεργεια ηθελε να μου αλλάξει μάφ γιατι εκει ειναι λεεί το πρόβλημα μου.. οτι να ναι 60-65 χρονόν κάνει αυτη τη δουλεια δέν ξέρω και εγώ πόσα χρόνια και αντι να βρει κατεθείαν τι έχει το αμάξι ξεκινησε να μου αλλάζει πράματα.. πήρα το αμάξι και έφυγα.

----------


## picdev

Ε τότε μόνο να κοιταγες αν δίνει εντολή ο εγκέφαλος και ποσό για να ζεστάνει τον αισθητήρα .

Όταν μου είχε χαλάσει το μοτέρ του τιμονιού πήγα σε ηλεκτρολόγο και βάζει διαγνωστικό και του έλεγε στα ελληνικά , τρόμπα τιμονιού !! Το μοτέρ το έλεγε τρόμπα στα ελληνικά. 
Βάζω λοιπόν το διαγνωστικό της fiat , συνδέονται στον εγκέφαλο του τιμονιού και έβλεπα live ,τη τάση του αισθητήρα ροπής , το ρεύμα που τραβάει το μοτέρ και ένα καρό αλλά ! 

Αλλά τα μάτια του λαγού και αλλά της κουκουβάγιας , αυτό θέλω να σου πω , ότι με το διαγνωστικό αυγό δεν βγαζεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα

----------


## mastoras007

Καλησπέρα παιδια.
Το πρόβλημα μου ηταν στον εγκέφαλο τελικά..αλλάχτηκε με μεταχειρισμένο και το αμάξι είναι πένα τώρα.

----------

vasilllis (27-11-15)

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή είχε χαλάσει ο A/d του εγκεφάλου ? αφού έχει άπειρη αντίσταση στην είσοδο πως γίνεται να καεί ?
αλήθεια τα a/d σήματα πάνε απευθείας στον μΕ ή απομονώνονται με κάποιο τρόπο ?

----------


## mastoras007

Δέν ξέρω τι σημένουν οι συντομογραφίες που γράφεις...
η αντισταση του λάμδα πάντος ελενχετε απο τον εγκέφαλο, σθγκεκριμένα ο εγκέφαλος ελένχει την γείωση της γεωνει η οχι οποτε πρέπει. μετα την αλλαγή και ρυθμηση του εγκεφάλου ολα μου τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν.
Δουλευει σε closed loop μετα απο λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφου βάλω μπρός.
Ακόμα και οκαταλήτης έγινε complete μετα απο 2-3 μέρες οχι κατευθείαν.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δέν ξέρω τι σημένουν οι συντομογραφίες που γράφεις...
> η αντισταση του λάμδα πάντος ελενχετε απο τον εγκέφαλο, σθγκεκριμένα ο εγκέφαλος ελένχει την γείωση της γεωνει η οχι οποτε πρέπει. μετα την αλλαγή και ρυθμηση του εγκεφάλου ολα μου τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν.
> Δουλευει σε closed loop μετα απο λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφου βάλω μπρός.
> Ακόμα και οκαταλήτης έγινε complete μετα απο 2-3 μέρες οχι κατευθείαν.



Μπροστα σου εγιναν οι εργασιες επισκευης-αντικαταστασης?

----------


## picdev

Το να καεί  έξοδος που ελέγχει το θερμικό στοιχείο είναι πιο λογικό νομίζω , αν και πάλι δύσκολο γιατί υπάρχει Προστασία, αλίμονο αν καιγόταν  ή έξοδος επειδή χάλασε η αντίσταση

----------


## mastoras007

το πρόβλημα απότι μου είπε ο μαστορας είναι οτι διάβαζε λάθος παλμό ο εγκέφαλος ενο ο παλός ήταν σωστός.
Οχι δέν τον άλλαξε μπροστα μου το είχα το αμάξι συνεργείο 3-4 μέρες.
Τον παλιο εγκέφαλο τον έχω καμια μέρα που θα έχω χρόνο θα τον βάλω πάνω να δώ απο περιέργεια

----------


## DT200

Γεια σου φίλε , διάβασα με μεγάλη προσοχή το πρόβλημα σου και έλπιζα στο 
Τέλος να σε προλάβω και να σε βοηθήσω να κάνεις την διάγνωση πριν αλλάξεις τον εγκέφαλο αλλά
 δεν πειράζει αν θέλεις βάζεις πάνω τον παλιό και κάνουμε διάγνωση.

Ο αισθητήρας λ που έχεις εσύ έχει 4 καλώδια 2 άσπρα , ένα γκρι και ένα μαύρο, σωστά ?

Με τον κινητήρα αναμμένο το ένα άσπρο πρέπει να έχει τάση μπαταρίας (13,5V β 14,5V)
Το άλλο άσπρο θα έχει 0V ή παλμό , δηλαδή Π.Χ. για 0,5 δευτερόλεπτα θα είναι 0V 
Και για 0,5 δευτερόλεπτα θα είναι 13V.
Το γκρι θα είναι 0V και το μαύρο θα έχει μια τάση από 0V έως 1V

Σε αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να πω ότι ο εγκέφαλος δεν έχει τον τρόπο να μετρήσει την πραγματική θερμοκρασία του λ αλλά 
την συμπεραίνει με έμμεσο τρόπο.

Μετρά αυτά τα τέσσερα καλώδια και θα τα ξανά πούμε.

καλό παιχνίδι !!!

----------

picdev (29-11-15)

----------


## picdev

Πως το συμπεραινει  με έμμεσο τρόπο και τι είναι ο παλμός που δίνει ?

----------


## DT200

> τι είναι ο παλμός που δίνει ?



Από ότι έχω δει, όσα έχουν παλμό, είναι περίπου 1Hz με duty cycle από 20% έως 80% (με την γείωση)




> Πως το συμπεραινει με έμμεσο τρόπο



στέλνει ένα αδύναμο σήμα στα 450mV στον λ , όταν ο λ είναι κρύος η τάση αυτή παραμένει 450mV,
 όταν ο αισθητήρας ζεσταθεί και λειτουργεί κανονικά τότε το σήμα του λ είναι από 0 έως 1V και κυριαρχεί, 
βλέποντας αυτό ο εγκέφαλος θεωρεί ότι ο λ είναι ζεστός και λειτουργικός.

----------


## LLLEFTERIS

Αν και λίγο παλιό το θέμα έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ένα corsa c ενώ έβαλα καινούριο γνήσιο λάμδα της Bosch μου γράφει o2 sensor incomplete το ίδιο και με τον καταλύτη ενώ και ΚΤΕΟ περνάω και κάρτα καυσαερίων βγάζω χωρίς να μου πουν το παραμικρό.

----------

